# Innokin Ares MTL



## robvd (17/3/18)

Hi Guys

Has anyone tried the innokin ares MTL? I want to get a nice MTL tank and Grimm Green seems quite impressed by the Ares.

Anyone vaped on one?

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/18)

robvd said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anyone tried the innokin ares MTL? I want to get a nice MTL tank and Grimm Green seems quite impressed by the Ares.
> 
> ...



@robvd - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ares-rta.t45172/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robvd (17/3/18)

Thanks Rob! Dont know how I missed that post  Will be grabbing one from sirvape.

Any recommendation on a mod to pair this with?

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/18)

robvd said:


> Thanks Rob! Dont know how I missed that post  Will be grabbing one from sirvape.
> 
> Any recommendation on a mod to pair this with?
> 
> Cheers.



Personally, I would pair it with a Mirage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (6/4/18)

I picked up 2 on a whim. Super impressed. I hate to repeat myself. But I think it's the nic salts that enhances the MTL experience on this Greek beut. For me anyway. I highly recommend it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

